# Snowbear Superwinch outdoor storage/quick release



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Earlier this year I bought a used Snowbear. I am so happy...no more hours of shoveling for me! Today I finally put it all together.

I have no garage. It is stored outside. Right now I've got a cover over the Superwinch so it doesn't get direct exposure to precipitation. How weather-resistant is it? It will certainly be subject to condensation and freeze-thaw cycles.

Has anyone created a quick-release system for it? It's not like you could replace the bolts with a common hitch pin; the cotter pin that secured the hitch pin wouldn't handle the stress (would it?). Only thing I can think of is wing nuts and well-lubricated threads but that'd be annoying enough that I'd probably still just cover it all winter.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a snowbear and work ed fine I just kept electrical cleaned on all connections


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes they can freeze solid on you. I place a old salt bag over the winch, I'd recomend it! If off and not being used for a while just throw a tarp over whole plow. Never tried a quick release, I wouldnt bother with that. A bag seems to work great, havent had another frozen winch since.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I continued searching and did find a few people discussing the issue and decided that I'm glad I covered it. I found that a battery box (as used on an RV or boat) is a good fit. It seems like it'll stay put but I added a single bungee cord. Sounds like that'll be good enough. One person reports good results using a piece of a motorcycle tire inner tube.

Some day if I get really bored I could probably hack up some kind of quick-release bracket, but I won't bother making it a priority.


----------

